# I'm Back



## bill (May 21, 2004)

look out wood LOL

Got the lathe up and running...whipped out a cherry burl on a big ben tonight...the poly is drying now


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ok !!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill...where did you go???? Details please.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

no place...my lathe gave out on me...so started looking to buy a new one..then Bobby had to show me a delta that amazon put on sale...was waiting on the sale LOL I finally replaced the switch and power cord again on this one and it fired right up. Not a minute too soon I might add...these cherry burls have been taunting me LOL

I also have been soaking some box elder all week. Colors are pink, yellow, black, red and I have a red but nothing soaking. I took the yellow out and it looks very good. The colors went in faster than I was expecting. I could go a lot darker but I like the streaks. These are all done in solid colors, no mixing ...yet LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good to hear you got your lathe fixed. Now get to turning them burls.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Does this mean I can have all your gold?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Does this mean I can have all your gold?


sorry...your way too late...I gave all of it away..and all my items


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good call to get back to the lathe ! Now where are those pictures ?

Dying Box elder ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..here's a pix of some dyed box elder I ran across on another forum. This guy does his own...and it makes some spectacular pens. I've steered away from it because it just seemed like it was 'dyed' natural wood....but, seeing his pix is about to change my mind...lol. Below is a link to his IAP message.

http://penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32738


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thats what they look like...I have not turned one down yet just cut into a cross section to see how far the dye is going in....so far looks ok. I still have some play with it to get a mix...but it will come. The next process is I might mix the dye with some minwax and see if it will soak in and make them a little harder. Box elder is pretty soft wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Please keep us posted on progress.. Think I tried some non-stabilized box elder in the past just cuz it looked so pretty in it's natural state and it went all to hell on me..splintering,,etc...Really soft wood if it aint stabilized.


----------

